# Police



## Renee22 (Jan 17, 2010)

*I would not want the job of being a police.*
*some people like them and alot dont.*
*what a dangerous job.*
*thanks to all the police woman and men.*


----------



## Litchi (Dec 2, 2009)

In all types of jobs, Police job is a hard job.

They r not having holidays, shifts but they have to do their job its a day or night as requirement. 

They r brave 

Some of them are not good people. Everybody should thank them .


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

In France we have the most violent police force in all of Western Europe, according to Amnesty International. Most of the policemen I met here were deeply racist and homophobic. So no thanks to them. (I only ever knew _one _good policeman.)

In Ireland I'm not even going to begin to mention what the cops and army did to our people while we were asking for more autonomy, or during the Troubles. So no thanks to them either.

I'm not saying all cops are like that, I know that they are people who genuinely want to serve their community; but I'm just saying that in general, they aren't known for being the kindest or the brightest people on earth.


----------



## Blast (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought about becoming a cop for a long time. The only thing that really stopped me from pursuing it is that they're paid terribly for what they do. Hell, even federal agents don't get paid shit. What a waste.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

There is definitely a difference between someone who works to keep the peace, and another who works to enforce rules upon others and see people prosecuted for personal satisfaction. I'm sure the latter is a minority, and I hope so.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I was going to be a Police Woman, but being tiny I thought it would be quiet funny to arrest someone a foot taller than myself.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Law enforcement was my first major in college and got deployed with the Army Reserve to do police work on Army bases in Germany. What I gathered is that most people who get into law enforcement are the kind of people who just like to be in control. This makes me nauseous when I think about it. You would think the best suited would be the most open minded and least judgmental of us, but that seems to be the opposite of what is true. I just cannot imagine having a job where you are demanded to be right all the time. If you're not right, well, then you're a bad cop. In my experience, I found that most will quickly discard their integrity to preserve their reputation. Sadly, people pay fines and go to jail because of this. :frustrating:


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

inebriato said:


> I was going to be a Police Woman, but being tiny I thought it would be quiet funny to arrest someone a foot taller than myself.


Aww bless, that's so cute! I love it!:laughing:


----------



## NinjaSwan (Nov 21, 2009)

My dad's a police officer, so naturally I grew up knowing quite a few of them. My dad is a real laid-back, non-judgemental guy, and I've never seen him use force unless absolutely necessary. Many are like him. Unfortunately. some are very controlling, power-hungry asswipes. Especially among the higher ranks.


----------



## toxigenegoober (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm sure there are many who enter the police force for the right reasons and likewise the wrong reasons. What I wonder though is how many entered for the right reasons and then were transformed by the environment in which they work. They have to subject themselves to some of the worst people in their regions, if not some of the worst in the world. Those that make an entire career without succumbing to this pressure must have ice water in their veins.


----------

